

None Dare Call It Treason: Why Republicans Won - lsh123
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bob-burnett/why-republicans-won_b_6120800.html

======
paulhauggis
Really?? trotting out reagan? How many years ago was this? You can't keep
blaming bush and Reagan for all of your woes.

Calling all republicans traitors is a lot like calling all democrats
socialists. It's a politically charged word to defame the opposition and
silence them before they even have a chance to speak.

The problem is that just judging from facebook and other forms of social
media, the dummies believe it. I just wish there were more intelligent people
out there. Most politicians and radical groups have started to exploit the
general public by starting online lynch mobs.

~~~
lsh123
"Enemy of the people"... I think we are very close now.

